# Bios update fail



## Axcxp86 (Jul 15, 2017)

I downloaded bios file from dell website, clicked on setup file and all it did was create a windows flash system file in same location as setup file. Nothing else happened from there, haven't been able to update bios in dell 531


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm guessing you have a *Dell Inspiron 531* desktop. 
Is that correct?

What's the exact 7-character "service tag/serial" number on yours?

--------------------------------------------------------------

What was the reason for updating the BIOS?

Where exactly did you obtain it from?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Axcxp86 (Jul 15, 2017)

flavallee said:


> I'm guessing you have a *Dell Inspiron 531* desktop.
> Is that correct?
> 
> What's the exact 7-character "service tag/serial" number on yours?
> ...


Yes correct
C2j70f1
Bios is from 2007, figured it needed an update.
Hardrive was wiped out with new windows 10 install a couple days ago.

Obtained bios from dell


----------



## 737Simpilot (Jun 25, 2017)

You only should update the BIOS if it fixes an issue. Do you have a reason why you need to update the BIOS?

The setup.exe should have installed the BIOS update though. Not sure what's going on.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You have THIS *Dell Inspiron 531* desktop.
It shipped in October 2007 in the U.S.A. and came with Windows Vista Home Premium 32-bit.
It looks like Windows 10 Pro 32-bit or 64-bit was installed in it in February 2016.
It has BIOS version 1.0.6, dated September 2007.

I'm guessing you tried to install one of these 2 BIOS updates:
Version 1.0.10, dated June 2008
Version 1.0.13, dated February 2009
Is that correct?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Axcxp86 (Jul 15, 2017)

flavallee said:


> I'm guessing you have a *Dell Inspiron 531* desktop.
> Is that correct?
> 
> What's the exact 7-character "service tag/serial" number on yours?
> ...





737Simpilot said:


> You only should update the BIOS if it fixes an issue. Do you have a reason why you need to update the BIOS?
> 
> The setup.exe should have installed the BIOS update though. Not sure what's going on.


When powering computer on, it takes about 30 seconds to initially boot. The fanspeed goes up and down and then starts up. currrnt bios is from 2007 I believe.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Please read and reply to post #5.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Axcxp86 (Jul 15, 2017)

flavallee said:


> You have THIS *Dell Inspiron 531* desktop.
> It shipped in October 2007 in the U.S.A. and came with Windows Vista Home Premium 32-bit.
> It looks like Windows 10 Pro 32-bit or 64-bit was installed in it in February 2016.
> It has BIOS version 1.0.6, dated September 2007.
> ...


i installed windows 10 a couple days ago. I used the motherboard from the 531 to build a simple pc.

Yes that is correct


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The configuration section for that *Dell Inspiron 531* was updated in February 2016 and shows Windows 10 Pro in it.










I'm not there and I'm a bit confused by your comments, so I'm not really sure what you've done.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Axcxp86 (Jul 15, 2017)

flavallee said:


> The configuration section for that *Dell Inspiron 531* was updated in February 2016 and shows Windows 10 Pro in it.
> 
> View attachment 258231
> 
> ...


I'm just trying to tweek the computer and update drivers etc. The computer has always had a slow boot time, so I thought by updating bios and doing a few other things I could improve this. Windows 10 was installed in February and then reinstalled just a few weeks ago. The motherboard is from the 531 and that's about it. Everything else on it is upgraded. Sorry for confusion.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I used the motherboard from the 531 to build a simple pc.
> The motherboard is from the 531 and that's about it. Everything else on it is upgraded.


If I understand you correctly:
The motherboard in that *Dell Inspiron 531* desktop has been removed and is being used in another desktop that you built? 
You upgraded the processor, RAM, graphics, power supply, etc.?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Axcxp86 (Jul 15, 2017)

flavallee said:


> If I understand you correctly:
> The motherboard in that *Dell Inspiron 531* desktop has been removed and is being used in another desktop that you built?
> You upgraded the processor, RAM, graphics, power supply, etc.?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


Yes correct. 
Ram, power supply and graphics card.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm surprised that you bought a power supply and graphic card and RAM and built a desktop with a 10-year old motherboard and weak processor.










For $300 - $400, you could've bought a refurbished Dell desktop that comes with newer and faster hardware and Windows 10 already in it.

Unless someone else here has a fix for your issue, I fear you trashed the motherboard with the failed BIOS update.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Axcxp86 (Jul 15, 2017)

The computer runs fine after initial boot, no issues to really report, I just simply wanted to update drivers and such. I built the pc with spare parts I had. I don't fear the motherboard is trashed. The setup never installed nor did I get any error messages. 

Thank you


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> The computer runs fine after initial boot, no issues to really report


You're confusing me again.
You're saying that computer is running fine?

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------

